

Gmail.. Of all Mailservers - drethemadrapper

&lt;&lt;I can&#x27;t access my gmail acct.&gt;&gt; Could this disruption always be happening to the world <i>honeypot</i>?<p>:::Message on Firefox:::
You have asked Firefox to connect
securely to mail.google.com, but we can&#x27;t confirm that your connection is secure.
Normally, when you try to connect securely,
sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are
going to the right place. However, this site&#x27;s identity can&#x27;t be verified.<p>What Should I Do?
If you usually connect to
this site without problems, this error could mean that someone is
trying to impersonate the site, and you shouldn&#x27;t continue.<p><pre><code>     mail.google.com uses an invalid security certificate.
</code></pre>
The certificate will not be valid until 2&#x2F;07&#x2F;2015 5:18 AM. The current time is 23&#x2F;06&#x2F;2015 11:38 AM.<p>(Error code: sec_error_expired_certificate)
======
jcr
> _" The current time is 23/06/2015 11:38 AM."_

If that is your _system_ time, then you need to set your system time properly.

~~~
codepeach
Yep, certs have valid from and to dates, not just expiry :)

~~~
drethemadrapper
Everything is fine with my infrastructure - network (active dir.) & PC time,
e.t.c.. It might have in a different geographic area to the Google
servers/CDNs though. One would never have expected this kind of weird
error/notification with Google services. I am thinking many other users will
be encountering such frustration.

